# One harvest creamed, one did not, why? (with picture)



## gman1001 (Sep 24, 2013)

My first harvest from two different hives wound up turning into creamed honey. This honey was harvested about July last summer.

My second harvest was later in August - never creamed.

All of it is stored in my cold basement. Maybe 45 degrees. 

Why do you think on batch creamed and the other didnt? 

Oh and the 2nd batch is more golden in color and tastes way better.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

two different sources of honey plants.


----------



## Stephenpbird (May 22, 2011)

A dark honey, harvested later, that hasn't crystallized. Could be honeydew.


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

Different nectar sources have different amounts of fructose, and glucose. A honey high in glucose will set up hard and quickly. A honey high in fructose will set up slowly, and may even remain spreadable. Glucose crystals will get large and be very gritty to even crunchy.
Dave


----------

